# Tyron Assist



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Having seen this advertised in the Caravan Club magazine, I'm seriously thinking of joining 

Has anyone had experience of the service?

it certainly seems good value to me  and you don't have to have the bands fitted

http://www.tyron.co.uk/form.htm


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

very interesting, particularly for those of us with out a spare! my only reservation would that obviously you have to pay for any tyres fitted, but when you are stuck on the side of the m1 in the middle of the night, they may as well have a money printing machine next to the wheel balancing machine.

that said i'd be extremely interested to hear from anyone with experience of the service.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We have Tyron Assist but as yet have (happily) not needed the service so can't comment on efficiency. However, as we get older and lazier we can comment that the peace of mind is great. We do have Tyron bands fitted and a portable band remover kit is included as part of the T. A. This is because T.A. does not apply in Europe and the tyre fitters there may not have the necessary equipment.
Sal


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

What are bands please??


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi citysafe

tyron bands fit in the centre well of the tyre rim, and in the case of a blow out, prevent the tyre coming off the rim and enable more control.

See the link above and click on the first tab of the tyron web site


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

I have also joined, for peace of mind, but have, fortunately have not had to call them out.

Very tempting to reply to "what are bands?" with "that lot who march up and down playing instruments" but I have resisted the temptation.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

The idea is good, provided you pay a reasonable price for the replacement tyre - after all breakdown services offer the same service, excluding the new tyre!

Is there any pricing pledge within the small print?

When a caravanner, I had Tyron Bands fitted, and I think they should be standard on caravans. I have seen the results of blow-outs on caravan tyres more than once, and even if it does not flip the caravan over, a tyre coming off the rim at speed and making it's way up through the wheel arch and into the caravan is devastating.


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for educating me on bands. 

Surely if you have a side wall blow out the band does nothing??

I can see how they would help with an ordinary puncture - to get a bit further to safety.

On the main issue of - if the recurrent expenditure on this insurance product is worthwhile - I have called out the AA to help me change a wheel when I couldn't due to a jack problem.

What more does this service offer assuming you carry a good spare?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

It keeps the tyre on the rim, rather than exploding off, causing severe damage, and greater risk of loosing control, regardless of whereabouts the puncture is.


----------

